# Lavenders' Litter (Siamese x Siamese Pied)



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Born April 19, 2013

My most recent litter!  Oddly enough she had nine, which was the same as my last litter. I removed 3 bucks and kept 6 does (so I thought) but am second guessing myself after re-checking that one may in fact be a buck. Oh well, I'll keep him anyway and see how he turns out.









Sire: Ranger 
Standard Siamese Piebald
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=25074









Dam: Lavender
Standard Siamese
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=25094

*Day 3*










I will post more photos when there is more than just pink to show.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw this on Facebook and got exited for you! They are going to grow up having really large ears and good overall type.  They already look nice and chubby.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!  I am really excited too, though a bit disappointed that the little buck fooled me (I triple-checked them! Haha) but maybe it is meant to be. We'll see how he turns out. I can't wait too see how they compare with their parents as they grow!


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Tricky buck! That's okay - it happens to us all. Hopefully he turns out nice, just to prove a point :lol: I had one litter that had me really scratching me head right up until they furred up...of course, it is just my luck to have an entire buck litter. I was thinking that couldn't possibly be right :shock:


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, I sure hope he does! Haha I guess we are bound to make mistakes especially when still learning. Oh no! What bad luck! Hopefully that doesn't happen again! Or to me. Haha.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Lavender's litter are growing like chubby little pink eyed weeds and it seems as though the one I thought to be a buck was not so. It's hard to be certain at this age (especially being new) so I guess we will see! Fingers crossed for 6 does.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Can I just quietly add that Ranger is just gorgeous :lol: can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!!  I feel quite lucky to have him as a foundation buck. I really can't thank his breeder (Runaway Mousery) enough for him, or for the other mice that she gave to me. Without them I would be starting from pet shop stock and would have A LOT further to go. Not to mention, I never would have had access to Siamese or Satin.

Here are some photos of the little mouselettes from last night. All are does, I'm certain. They're growing like crazy. :O The photos don't show it too well, but 5/6 are Pied! :lol: Not exactly pleased about it, but not really displeased either. Mostly surprised!

*Day 5*


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

D'awww, so pretty! And huge babies!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!!  They're the biggest I have had so far, I am crediting that to their line as my other two litters were sired by the same buck but the does were petshop finds. I can't wait to see how these girls turn out.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, those are chubby!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Hehe aren't they? Little piggies.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, every time I get babies that chubby, it's always from parents with the ch gene... weird. (Truthfully, I think it's a coincidence). :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha really? I wonder if it is genetic or just coincidence.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know, my siam line is from one petsmart doe, she was exceptionally typey, large and healthy, so I think that's the reason behind my chubby babies. You have mice from a good breeder, so you know why yours are nice and healthy.


----------

